# Vostok-europe Blue Sub's



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Few more just arrived.

They don't last long so I thought I would let you know.


----------



## hkev (Mar 25, 2005)

Thank you for the heads-up.

Order placed (after a fight with my internet/cookie settings !)

Thanks

Kev.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm _still_ thinking about buying a K3; not the blue one, though ....









Are they hand-windable? Is it a screwdown crown?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Are they hand-windable? Is it a screwdown crown?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes to both questions.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Another view of the blue dialed one, picture stolen from a web site.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Is this the blue watch you've ordered Stan?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It certainly is PG.









It's on a strap not a bracelet though.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very







nice one mate!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks mate.









Bit of a depature for me being blue and a divers style watch. Though I do have a green dialed Neptune.









I'll be on a strap hunt once it arrives.
















No, not mesh on this one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Another view of the blue dialed one, picture stolen from a web site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dear Moderators,I want you to remove that photo at once I`ve got enough pending without that upsetting me


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mac,

just close your eyes when you get to the picture.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Talking of straps, this watch might look good on the blue rubber oyster that Roy has but I doubt it could be made to fit a 6 1/2 inch wrist.

Roy?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Strange, the crown has changed!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yes, they are different.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Talking of straps, this watch might look good on the blue rubber oyster that Roy has but I doubt it could be made to fit a 6 1/2 inch wrist.
> 
> Roy?
> 
> ...


I`ve got some of the black ones and they are very nice









They can be cut down so I`m sure they would fit even your miniscule wrist Stan























Blue would look veerryyy cool on *that* watch which I will not mention


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You know what they say about small wristed men don't you Mac?









Neither do I but it would be as meaningless as the one about big feet, noses et al.
















I'm going to get a blue oyster if it can be made to fit.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> You know what they say about small wristed men don't you Mac?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that similar to what they say about men with bald heads......"Hey look that man`s got a bald head!!"























Best check with Roy but I`m sure a blue oyster would fit your wrist and look as I said really cool
















Just make sure to warn me before you post any photos so I can steel myself


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I have to check Roy has a bald head before I order the strap?























I want my mummy.
































"Shut up Stanley and answer the gentleman nicely".









OK mum.









Mother, stop calling me Norman.!







I don't do remakes of classic thrillers.







Anyway, you're dead so shut up.









I don't know why Norman didn't kill that sodding fly, I would have.









Mac, I will stop arsing about one day and check with Roy that the strap will fit my wrist. Sorry, I drifted off there.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I have to check Roy has a bald head before I order the strap?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stan I`m sure we can find a bed spare here, I`m begining to think you might need it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Beeeeeed, mmmmmm. Bit like "floor pie"?









Seems like a plan Mac.









I should have stayed in bed.
















Sleep well mate.


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

This might be old news but the Vostok Europe website in the States (vostok-europe.us) has new black PVD K3s and the 24hr dual time N1.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The PVD ones have been out a while but mine have not arrived yet.

The 24 hour one is not available anywhere yet, they have said the end of May but it may be longer.


----------

